# prep course - tommorrow!



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

hi girls  

we have been waiting for our prep course in sept as the june one was fully booked - got a call today to say that a couple have dropped out and do we want to start tommorrow! cant believe our luck but a bit shell shocked as we were expecting sept. dont know what to expect etc - but im so happy today. 



love tracey


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Go show them girl!!!!!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Tracey,

That is such good news....

Laine x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Tracey

Just wanted to wish you luck as you start your prep course tomorrow.

Let us all know how you got on, it's along time ago since we went on ours but we found the whole experience tiring but well worth it!

Superal


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

great news tracy   

keep us posted how it goes

loads of luck, pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

That's great news Tracy, not much notice to sort work etc out.

Enjoy the course and good luck

Karen x


----------



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

hi girls, 

thanks so much for your good wishes, especially as i am pretty new here. we are both totally drained! they did say that the first day was the most intensive though as they talk 'at us' (their words not mine!) met some nice people there and had lunch together and shared our experiences.

on a different note, i got my doc to write a letter for my work in jan to say that my hours need to be reduced due to stress (fertility stress - coming to terms with finishing txt).   i am worried that this will show on the medical and go against us (even though i feel okay now). 
also they said that the living with fertility issues has been arranged for sept and that due to a backlog none of our group will have their home studies until at least sept - i suppose these delays are quite normal? i am so pleased we sneaked into the june course, that was a brilliant piece of luck!  

off to chill out now  

trace x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Tracey

Congratulations on getting the cancellation booking.  Glad to see that the course has started well for you. 

I'm afraid delays are an inevitable part of the adoption process.  There's nothing like Social Services and Adoption Agencies to demonstrate the wonders of bureacracy.  Hang in there and you will be rewarded.  

As for your medical, that is how you are at the time of the medical, not how you were 6 months ago.  The point of the medical is to check that you are fit and healthy enough to raise a child into adulthood.  Fertility tx is naturally stressful and you basically did what you needed to relieve that stress.  If you have any concerns raise them with your assigned SW when you start your assessment.

Good luck
Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Tracey

I'm new as well, so just wanted to say hope you're enjoying your course.  DH and I were absolutely so scared before it, but we were pleasantly surprised and were very lucky with our group and Social Workers, who were quite human...lol.

Hope the rest of the course goes well.

Cx


----------



## movinggirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Tracey,

Can I ask if yu were given any suggested reading during your prep course?

Thanks
M


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

I know im a bit late but just want to wish you all the very best for today!...not that you will need it...
Let us know all the news!

Natxxx


----------



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks for all of your best wishes - i really appreciate it. 

im sure that we have some suggested reading amongst the paperwork we have but we have a huge pile to read through at the moment so i will let you know when/if i come across it.
I was given '20 things adopted kids wish their adoptive parents knew' by sherrie eldridge and i saw 'the adoption experience' recommended here (by ann morris) which gave me some insight before i went to the prep course.

the prep course has certainly been well worthwhile. although you pick up things before you go most of it is not _quite_ accurate and the prep course clears up quite a few things. it also opens your eyes to loads of stuff. its difficult because there is SO much info that you really cant say what it is about in a few sentences. (when your friends/family ask). we have had a guest adoptive parent and a guest foster parent and all of us found what they had to say extremely valuable and interesting.

social workers are also very lovely (hope we get one of them! )

lol tracey


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Tracey,

So pleased to hear that everything went well for you both!

Laine x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Glad the prep course is going well.  We felt totally drained after ours but were so glad we went on them. 

We listened to adoptive parents talking about their experiences about adopting their children & now I'm the one who sits in that chair & tells my story.

Good luck

Superal
xx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Tracey - glad everything went well roll on sept when your next course starts, we dont have to do that one here or wait the 6months like your LA wonder why they all differ, but guess its just like all the clinics differd when we were having tx, we still havent heard anything from sw but trying not to think about it too much (HA !! she says ) 

glad you,ve come over here as well    
love caron xxx


----------



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

hi caron!, 

nice to see you here too! im not too far behind you now! the home study looks quite scary   but needs must! got one more day of the actual prep course to do next week. 

we found it funny how everyone is sizing everyone else up at the course! s/w's and fellow adopters alike!   did anyone else notice that?  

love tracey


----------

